

HP close to $12-13 billion deal to buy EDS - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/hp_hpq_close_to_12_13_billion_deal_for_eds_eds_

======
jamess
Ah, the cycle of incompetence. Mphasis employs too many stupid people to live.
Mphasis is acquired by EDS. EDS employs too many stupid people to live. EDS is
acquired by HP. HP employs too many stupid people to live, who will bail them
out? Taking all bets, folks.

------
goofygrin
Wow. I know a lot of people that either work for or used to work for EDS
(including my dad who's been there forever).

Be interesting to see how this plays out!

